# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  Linux Favorite Games

## Mercdya

Looking for Linux User Opinions Get outta here Windows and Mac =P

For a Linux User what is Your favorite MMORPG?
What is your favorite FPS?

----------


## cgolson84

> Looking for Linux User Opinions Get outta here Windows and Mac =P
> 
> For a Linux User what is Your favorite MMORPG?
> What is your favorite FPS?


I have tried all the native linux mmorpgs and definitely the best in my opinion is Vendetta Online.  It's a subscription fee game.  On the other hand I have run both World of Warcraft and Runes of Magic (RoM is free to play) in Wine.  Runes of Magic in wine is easy to set up and install and, in my opinion, is one of the best MMORPG games out (free to play or otherwise).

----------


## Perfect Storm

MMORPG - Wakfu
FPS - Quake Wars

----------


## cgolson84

Sorry I didn't even see that you asked about FPS also.  My favorite linux FPS's are Urban Terror, Enemy Territory, Sauerbraten and Nexuiz.

----------


## andyvy

www.quakelive.com - Quake 3 in a Browser. 

In some cases it doesn't work with Firefox 7.0, just download QLPrism @ http://www.qlprism.us/

MMO, too time consuming, played WoW in Wine for years though, runs probably even smoother in wine now, haven't tried.

----------


## alishachuhan

Mine favorite linux games are
Frozen Bubble
Nexuiz
Wormux 
Scorched 3D 
SuperTux

----------


## Inkpot

MMORPG: Lord Of The Rings Online through Wine. Beats every other MMORPG on the market, actually has a very lively roleplaying community (including a dedicated RP server and a 'roleplaying encouraged' server) and it has both free to play and subscription models.

FPS: Not really my kind of game, but I had fun with World Of Padman. Cartoony graphics combined with a silly sense of humor and giant-sized maps.

----------


## Romeo9

My favourite games on Linux at the moment are:
Quake 4
SimCity 3000
Heroes of Newerth

I'm also in the process of getting Medal of Honor AA up & running.

----------


## oldrocker99

It's commercial, and pricey, but my favorite native Linux game is Dominions 3, the last turn-based strategy game you'll ever need to buy! It's cross-platform, too; the disc version comes with Windows, Mac, and Linux installer files.

Pricey, yes, but Worth Every Penny.

----------


## marriejonsan

My favorite games are 
Chess
Solitaire
Bingo
Blackjack

----------


## Dlambert

Savage 2 for mmorpg/rts

----------


## Dlambert

> It's commercial, and pricey, but my favorite native Linux game is Dominions 3, the last turn-based strategy game you'll ever need to buy! It's cross-platform, too; the disc version comes with Windows, Mac, and Linux installer files.
> 
> Pricey, yes, but Worth Every Penny.


DAMMNN. That's the same as a retail 360 game. But it looks fun  :Wink: . Why such a high price?

----------


## QsoftStudios

MMORPG I dont really have one. I mostly play Red eclipse, tekkit, minecraft, and saurbraten.

----------


## Bachey

Neverball  :Very Happy:

----------


## mad gamer

quake3 & mame (galaga mostly)

 :Guitar:

----------


## MdMax

:Cool:  My favorite games: X-Plane (proprietary) and FlightGear (free software).

----------


## theimmortalmoo

One of the few things that have kept me from making Linux my main OS is because I am an avid gamer. I am looking forward to finding ways to play, then I can use Ubuntu for WORK and also for leisure!

----------


## walker195

i like assault cube easy to play free and easy to mod and customize

----------


## sakamoto

looks a little bit like CS  :Razz:

----------


## DarkAmbient

Rune and Rune: Halls of Valhalla (Standalone-expansion)

Have yet to find a better fps-kinda-game (its 3rd person rly), and Rune is from 2000.


Here's some fan-made splatter-video  :Wink: 
Rune - Halls of Valhalla

----------


## blackmail

Cogs all the way! I think there is a linux version available, Nexuiz, alien arena, sudoku. And then there is the terminal, the best game center ever, there is nothing like playing with the integrity of your own OS  :LOL:

----------


## oldrocker99

> DAMMNN. That's the same as a retail 360 game. But it looks fun . Why such a high price?


Because it comes from a two-man development team, and it's been getting that price since its release in 2006. It comes with a 294 page manual, which tells you just about everything about the game. 

The demo is free from Shrapnel Games, but it's nowhere as advanced as the 27th patch has made it.

I have not yet regretted a cent of the price I've paid, and so far I only have played solo against the AI. When I get a few more games under my belt, I'm going to try multiplayer, which is where a lot of the game's mechanincs come from.

----------


## AZ42

Dominions 3 is really good, deserves the money and runs native.  Minecraft would be my other favorite, but I have some texture bug I can't solve.





> Because it comes from a two-man development team, and it's been getting that price since its release in 2006. It comes with a 294 page manual, which tells you just about everything about the game. 
> 
> The demo is free from Shrapnel Games, but it's nowhere as advanced as the 27th patch has made it.
> 
> I have not yet regretted a cent of the price I've paid, and so far I only have played solo against the AI. When I get a few more games under my belt, I'm going to try multiplayer, which is where a lot of the game's mechanincs come from.

----------


## Perfect Storm

I also vote for Dominions 3. 
Conquest of Elysium 3 is great too.

----------


## So True

I tried Urban Terror and it's great  :Capital Razz: 

otherwise, Minecraft, Tekkit, or browser based

----------


## ratcheer

Sudoku, Aisle Riot Solitaire (Spider three decks), and Mines. My gaming needs are simple.

Tim

----------


## rudeboyskunk

I'm a huge fan of 0 AD.  Still in Alpha, but an amazing game nonetheless.

----------


## mentorious

The best Linux games for me? 

Maybe will you surprised, but.. Bygfoot. This is my first game which I had installed on Linux (then was it Ubuntu 7.10). I was falling in love for her after a first launch  :Very Happy: 

I play in her still, that's around six years.

0.AD, Micropolis (also one of first games), Enemy Territory, Super Meat Boy, Amnesia, Penumbra, Steel Storm. They're favourites, but I really like too more others linux titles, especially logic and arcade (e.g. 2H4U, Limbo) games.

----------


## BDNiner

I have never played Dominion 3. It looks interesting. I will check it out.

----------


## Langney

Regnum online and Heroes of Newerth  :Guitar:

----------


## Klanek

*Regnum Online*

----------

